# Modulador AM



## kokikhan (Mar 4, 2006)

Buenas...
Pues estoy en un proyecto de un modulador de AM y pues como estoy recien en ello jeje, pues he empezado con la parte del generador de la portadora y pienso usar un cristal de 1MHz (o 2MHz) pero un primer problema que tengo es que no entiendo muy bien para calcular el valor de las capacidades a usar para poder polarizar dicho cristal...

Si alguien sabe del tema, me podria ayudar? os agradeceria mucho... claro de ser posible el circuito a usar para ésto...

Salu2...


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 13, 2006)

Hola koki, creo que encesitas mas que eso, una vez que oscile el cristal te mando unas paginas sobtre el tema espero te ayuden  suerte un saludo 
http://huarpe.com/electronica/osc/oscilador-xtal.html
http://www.leradiodisophie.it/Transponder.html
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/rf/rf.html


----------



## maurog3060 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hola, 

Mi pregunta es:

Si yo tengo una señal con offset y la modulo en AM, en la recepcion de la señal al demodularla se conserva el offset?
Si alguien tiene un documento por ahi sobre este tema se lo agradeceria mucho o si me puede dar la respuesta.


----------



## VichoT (Oct 10, 2006)

Holas.maurog3060.Una sola duda antes de seguir a modo de curiosidad................la señal de offset la tienes an la señal protadora antes de modularla o en la señal de audio antes de que module?????

En cualquier caso en AM lo que importa es la amplitud de la señal que llega al receptor asi es que cualquier offset (en la portadora o en la señal de BF) causará algun mal funcionamiento en tu receptor.

No digo que explotara ni mucho menos aunque presiento que la señal de audio se vera afectada (ésto se acentuaria si el offset esta en la señal de RF todo dependiendo del porcentaje de modulacion en el cual trabajes... si este porcentaje es bajo y la señal no alcanza a descender por debajo del offset no pasara nada).

Aun sigo pensando en como se vera afectado el audio.............

Para que un offset no te importe usa FM.

BYE!


----------



## Carolinita1506 (Nov 8, 2006)

Mira mauro, hace poco hice un transmisor de AM con el XR-2206 y el requiere que la señal tenga offset (que tenga un nivel de DC) para modularla, la envie y mi radio la reprodujo muy bien... 

Respondiendo tu pregunta si se conserva el nivel de DC al demodularla...

Es que en un Rx de AM basico solo se requiere de un circuito tanque resuene en la frecuencia que quieres recibir, un amplificador de RF (amplifica lo que se recibe de la antena ya que es muy pequeña la señal para trabajar), un circuito detector con diodo de germanio con capacitor, y un amplificador de potencia para mandarlo al parlante y listo, lo dificil es el circuito tanque...

Y como vez el nivel DC no importa igual el no le importa se reproduce bien...


----------



## digocardo (Ago 7, 2009)

Buenas a todos:

Somos 2 compañeros de curso que estudiamos en un liceo tecnico profesional, y estamos realizando un proyecto que consiste en modular en amplitud la voz  a traves de un microfono.
Tenemos un circuito modulador AM, pero nos hace falta crear un circuito para amplificar la tension que nos entraga el microfono, ya que segun nos comentaron, la tension que èste nos entrega es muy baja para que se pueda modular.
Agradeceriamos que nos ayudaran enviandonos información sobre que necesitamos para la creacion de este, o si existe otra manera para realizar esto.

Se los agradeceriamos mucho


----------



## Cacho (Ago 7, 2009)

Tenés que darte una vuelta por acá.
Revisá los circuitos de preamplificador que hay y buscá uno que te de la salida que necesitás para tu aparato.

Saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro,comparto con Ustedes mis primeros pasos del proyecto que estoy realizando con el IC TDA8822,un modulador universal de TV aire y CATV,controlado por bus I2C,este modulador tiene todo lo necesario para modular una señal de TV,puede sintetizar cualquier frecuencia desde 50MHz hasta 1GHz aproximadamente,veran que para generar la subportadora de audio(4,5MHz en la norma NTSC),no se requiere ningún circuito tanque sintonizado,es posible a través del bus I2C ajustar la relación (en -dB)subportadora audio y portadora video,la profundidad de modulación del video,la desviación de subportadora,y más.El control lo realizo con un PIC16F628A,que muestra en un display LED el número del canal que está sintetizando el chip,en este caso de forma arbitraria,el canal 2 corresponde al canal 122 de CATV,el 3 al 123,y asi hasta el 6 que corresponde al 66 de TV aire,sigue hasta el canal 9 que corresponde al 69 de TV Aire(801.25MHz)¿porqué tan altos?bueno en mi ciudad casi todos los canales estan siendo utilizados (uno si,otro no)y porque además desde el 60 hasta el 69 "están en reserva para futuras aplicaciones" dice el ente gubernamental del sector,asi que hasta que sean utilizadas,no hay interferencias,en realidad la idea es luego acoplar un preamplificador con MMICs,para elevar la señal del modulador (de unos -30dBm)hasta unos "respetables" 10dBm(10mW) y elevar aún más con un Amplificador Híbrido o de "Ladrillo".Y utilizar este equipo en broadcasting comunitario o vecinal.A medida que avance compartiré las experiencias resultantes.La idea original era utilizar el TDA6060XS,lo compré On-line,pero aún sigue en tránsito.Saludos desde Perú.


----------



## gusy180662 (Sep 29, 2010)

interezante proyecto felicitaciones..!!
falto el archivo asm o hex para programar el pic..!!


----------



## Americo8888 (May 8, 2011)

Hola,actualización de este tema abierto hace más de 6 meses,que rápido pasa el tiempo!!!,el TDA8822 es muy buen modulador,requiere sólo 5 VDC y su salida RF bordea de -25dBm a -30dBm,dos MMICs Sirenza de 19dB de ganancia cada uno eleva hasta 6dBm,el P1dB del segundo MMIC es de 20dBm,asi que hasta alli todo OK,luego viene el ladrillo de 31dB de ganacia a 880MHz,suficiente si el modulador esta en 801.25MHz(canal 69 TV aire),la salida bordea los 6 Watts RF en 801MHz,adjunto fotos del equipo,el "ladrillo" final calienta bastante asi que debo adicionar un Fan,saludos cordiales amigos
Americo8888


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 8, 2011)

Me gustaria tenerlo en mis manos....u.u


----------



## gusy180662 (May 24, 2011)

Buen aporte..!! si puedes anexa los archivos el hex y el diagrama amigo me gustaria experimentar con el..!! gracias de antemano..!!


----------



## gusy180662 (Oct 16, 2011)

Saludos amigo @americo8888..!! agradeceria anexes el archivo asm o hex para realizar el proyecto...!! me tienes como al niño que le muestran el caramelo y no le dan hermano...!! gracias de antemano..!!


----------



## luis281 (Mar 10, 2012)

buenas noches colegas

necesito una favor de ustedes

tengo que buscar un integrado que me haga modulación AM

ya tengo Dos me falta uno:

1.  Xr2206
2   Mc1496
3.  el que me falta


muchas gracias


----------



## miguelus (Mar 11, 2012)

luis281 dijo:
			
		

> buenas noches colegas
> 
> necesito una favor de ustedes
> 
> ...



El XR2206 fue diseñado para Baja Frecuencia y es apto para frecuencias por debajo de 2Mhz.

Cualquier circuito que sea Mezclador Doble Balanceado cumplirá perfectamente como modulador de AM....

MC1496
NE602
NE612
SA602
SA612
La ventaja de los cuatro últimos es que tienen el oscilador incorporado son baratos y se encuentran fácilmente.

Aunque para modular en AM lo más fácil y barato es un Transistor como amplificador de RF y modulando su tensión de Colector.

Sal U2


----------



## luis281 (Mar 11, 2012)

amigo mil gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## lucho542 (Sep 8, 2012)

hola amigos 
estoy realizando un modulador AM  con el CI XR2206 y soy un poco  nuevo en esto, por lo que tengo algunas dudas.
he adjuntado una imagen del diagrama esquematico del circuito .... no entiendo porque conectar la fuente de dc "polarizable" , solo se que deve ajustarse entre +- 4V ... 
tambien quisiera saber si alguien ya ha montado este circuito y que tal les resulto ....

el circuito esta en  el  libro : Sistemas de comunicaciones Electronicas  de Wayne Tomasi--> pag 125 o 132


GRACIAS


----------



## powerful (Sep 8, 2012)

lucho542, en tu circuito estas alimentando con fuente 12Vdc, la máxima amplitud de la señal modulante es de 4Vpp y tiene que estar comprendida desde 2V a 6V, si tienes una señal alterna +/- tienes que sumarle una DC con un amp operacional y ajustar la ganancia para tener la señal modulante desde 2V a 6V (4Vpp) con lo cual tendras en  la portadora una variación desde 0% hasta100% ,  si deseas menor variación de la señal de salida sólo disminuyes la amplitud de la señal modulante.


----------



## lucho542 (Sep 9, 2012)

ok powerful Gracias por la info.... voy a montarlo y les cuento como resultaa.... si tengo alguna duda no dudare en preguntar.....


----------



## bryanartgh (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola, amigos... he encontrado un modulador de AM con amplificador diferencial en: http://ocw.bib.upct.es/pluginfile.php/5163/mod_resource/content/1/tema2_mezcladores_activos.pdf
Exactamente quiero realizar el que está en la pagina 16, pero a la hora de simularlo en MULTISIM 12, me sale un tipo de onda modulada, que creo no es la correcta, por favor agradeceria que me ayuden.
Será el problema que le estoy dando una frecuencia incorrecta a la información (onda moduladora?). Otal vez sean las amplitudes de las ondas las que no me dejan obtener una señal modulada?.
Espero me puedan ayudar.
Saludos a todos los foreros!!!


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2012)

Un consejo bryanartgh, en Radiofrecuencia no uses simuladores, armate una plaquetita y probá el circuito "de verdad".
Saludos C


----------



## panchopunta (Jul 27, 2015)

Buenas a todo. Estoy diseñando un modulador de AM (modulador por colector) como ultimo final de mi carrera, el cual modulara con una portadora de 800Khz. consta de 2 etapas de pre-amplificación, y una ultima etapa que es la encargada de modular. 
Mi pregunta es en cuanto a las adaptaciones. dado que antes trabaje en Rf (usando parametros S), no se como obtener las capacidades de salida, e impedancias de entradas a 800khz, dado que para esta frecuencia no tengo los parámetros por hoja de datos de los transistores que pretendo utilizar. 
El transistor para la 2 etapa de amplificación es un 2n3866, y para la ultima etapa (modulador por colector en clase C) es un 2n5320. Si alguien pudiera ayudarme para encontrar tanto la zin de cada transistor asi como tambien las capacidades de salida (ambos para una frec de trabajo de 800Khz) de ambos le agradeceria. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## tiago (Jul 28, 2015)

panchopunta dijo:
			
		

> Buenas a todo. Estoy diseñando un modulador de AM (modulador por colector) como ultimo final de mi carrera ...



Sube esquemas del trabajo que llevas hecho hasta ahora, aporta también tus razonamientos sobre el mismo, así como donde residen tus dudas.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 28, 2015)

Buenos días.

Hace unos días, buscando por Internet algo parecido a lo que necesitas, encontré este documento.

Pongo el enlace, ya que el PDF ocupa casi 5 Megas.

http://www.profesores.frc.utn.edu.a...icaAplicadaIII/Aplicada/Cap10Transmisores.pdf

Espero que te sea de utilidad.

Sal U2


----------



## panchopunta (Jul 28, 2015)

Gracias por las respuestas.
 El diseño y las distintas polarizaciones ya están calculadas. Mi problema reside en la adaptación de impedancia de las distintas etapas. 
Un ejemplo: el 2N3866 me da los parámetros S para valores de frec superiores a 100Mhz. Es decir a partir de estos parámetros puedo sacar la impedancia de entrada y de salida del transistor.

 El problema es que yo trabajo en 800Khz, donde por hoja de dato no me indica nada sobre su impedancia de entrada, capacidad de entrada o de salida. Lo mismo me ocurre con el otro transistor que uso (2N5320). 
Si alguien me puede decir como calcular la impedancia interna de los transistores, o sacarla a partir de curvas dadas por hoja de datos les agradesco


----------

